# New to Cows: Jersey Calf Headbutting Me and Bottle



## hollycow (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

When I feed my little one her bottle, I angle it down so and keep it lower to the ground, about at my groin level.  She can access it easily.  As she drinks, I angle it more so that it is almost upright, with the nipple facing down.  The problem is that as she is feeding, at any random time, she suddenly pushes up into the bottle (if that makes sense) and often the bottle will recoil backwards with the impact and fall to the ground as it slips from my hand.  I tried using my stomach to brace the back of the bottle but when she butts me it makes me whoosh and almost fall and, well, it hurts!  She is only one-month old now so I am not sure what to do about this because it will only get worse I think for me as she gets stronger.  

Also, is there such a thing as the milk coming out too fast?  It was taking a half-hour before for 3 pints and so I stretched the nipple opening as I would for a human baby bottle if the flow was too slow.  Now it old takes her a few minutes and she sucks quickly.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jul 25, 2011)

The head butting is a natural instict - if she were on a cow she would do the same thing. Technically it's called "bunting." Calves do it to encourage milk let-down in the cow. I'd get a bottle holder to prevent personal injury - calves can be merciless sometimes, especially when they're hungry! Our bull calf is almost 2 months and on his mom. I feel rally bad for her when he bunts!

As far as milk coming out too fast... I'm not sure. Hope someone else can answer that one!


----------



## hollycow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you!  I suspected that the bunting was natural as I've seen them do it in the field (and cringed as a mom myself).  I will try to get a secure holder.  What about the pail idea with nipples?  Is she too young or would she just spill it all over?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 25, 2011)

As far as her getting milk too fast;  as long as it isn't all rolling back out her mouth and most of it is ending up on the ground it will be fine.  If it is coming out too fast for her to drink and it rolls out, then of course she isn't getting the amount of milk replacer you had intended her to drink.  We really enjoy the bonding with our calves from bottle feeding.  Although they are rough and yes, sometimes they can push really hard, they did seem to lessen this action as they got older.  I guess in theory, the quicker they drink, the less they do it.  We found that if we stood on one side of a gate and had them on the other, it was easier.  They had to stand more still and we had a little more control of the bottle.  It got so easy at the end that we were able to feed two at once!  Enjoy your new calf.  It will be a wonderful experience I'm sure!


----------



## animalfarm (Jul 25, 2011)

When they are about to "bunt" they will tense slightly and rock their wt. backwards a tad. If you take a step backwards as they come forward to knock you @$$ over tea kettle, it takes the force out of the hit and it all becomes a non-event. Can't be day dreaming for this to work though. You can get nipple buckets that hang on a board fence but they will need to be tied in place just above the nipple to prevent spillage from the bunting. 

Depending on the style of nipple that your bottle has, holding it straight down may cause the calf to kink the nipple sideways slowing the milk flow and increasing the bunting. Holding it at a slant won't hurt a thing. Also, if not enough air is getting into the bottle, it will slow the milk flow to almost a stand still and the calf will again bunt trying to get more milk out of the fake cow. 

The standard squarish quart milk bottles from the feed store (the ones with a fat rusty coloured nipple) are really bad for this. I switched to the peach teat nipples/bottle and the bunting behaviour disappeared.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 25, 2011)

I would agree that having calf just drink from the bucket will be easier on everyone.  That floating nipple sounds like a good trick to try.  With daughter 
always playing with the calves, they all suck fingers just fine.  I let them suck a finger and lower it into the milk replacer and start sucking!  Usually only 
takes a couple times and they get the idea real fast!  You might have to show them again, with each new bucket for a couple times, then they have no 
problems drinking.

I have much less head bunting with the buckets if you hold them tight, let them lick the bottom if they want to.  If calf is bunting and 2 months old, you 
NEED to get her on a bucket.  She will hurt you as she gets larger, because calves on bottles do bunt trying to get more milk.  Nothing personal, just 
nature at work.

If you do anything like lead her or scratch her jaw, windpipe, out in the field, make sure YOU are in charge.  DO NOT let her rub head on you, or move 
away when she runs over to you.  That is a sign of submission in herd.  She will take that for you being lower than her in the Herd.  Lower herd 
members get bumped out of the way of the upper level animals.  You don't want her head butting you anytime, especially as she gets bigger.  
We had a piece of plastic tube, that we bump calves on the nose with when they push at you.  Have to teach them not to get into 
"your personal space" so you don't get hurt.  Your bumping their nose for warning, is bound to be nicer to calf than a big cow bashing them would be!

Learn cow language, they are tricky.  Lots of body language telling you what they want, but plain to see if you learn how to read them.


----------

